# Dovecot/smtp TLS senden schlägt fehl



## Elyxir (3. Nov. 2011)

Hallo
Nach langer Zeit habe ich den Server gewechselt. Von Ubuntu / ISP2 zu Debian 6/ISP3 nach der wohl bekannten Anleitung wie alle hier.

Einige Sachen kann man soweit selbst behaben, aber wie heißt es so schön?
Irgendwann man sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht mehr...

Zum Problem wie oben im Titel beschrieben.
Thunderbird listet mir zwei Fehler auf:

```
1. Fehler beim Senden der Nachricht: Der Mail-Server hat keine korrekte Begrüßung gesendet: Cannot connect to SMTP server 78.46.99.35 (78.46.99.35:465), connect error 10060.
```


```
2. Senden der Nachricht fehlgeschlagen.
Die Nachricht konnte nicht gesendet werden, weil die Verbindung mit dem SMTP-Server mail.elys-spassbude.de mitten in der Transaktion verloren wurde. Versuchen Sie es nochmals oder kontaktieren Sie Ihren Netzwerkadministrator.
```
Das Empfangen an die Mailadressen auf dem Server funktioniert ohne weitere Probleme. Wie gesagt nur das versenden leider nicht.

Bevor ich jetzt sämtliche conf poste usw. evtl. kann jemand helden und geziehlt sagen welche conf usw. benötigt werden.

Möchte nicht gleich alles hier bis zum Ende der Seite voll mit Codestellen vollknallen...


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

Stelle in Thubderbird smtp port mal auf port 25 um.


----------



## Elyxir (3. Nov. 2011)

Hi Till

Schön dich so schnell zulesen wieder. Hatte damals den Support in Anspruch genommen also euren Service.

So Sorry dies hatte ich vergessen, Dies hatte ich alles soweit es möglich war auch schon ausprobiert. Hatte mich ja heute schon durch viele Beiträge durchgeleßen.

Hab mal nen Screen mit drangehangen.

Hab es mit STARTTLS usw. ausprobiert...

Gruss Lars


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

Das ist ok. In Deiner fehlermeldung steht aber noch Port 465, welcher per defauklt inaktiv ist. Die Fehlermeldung kann also normalerweise nicht von der Config im Screenshot kommen.

Du kannst alternativ aber auch den submission port in postfix aktivieren, indem Du das # vor submission in der master.cf entfernst und postfix neu startest.


----------



## Elyxir (3. Nov. 2011)

Hi Till

Ja das iss ja das was mich selbst total ins Leere führt. Der Port im Thunder steht auf 25, aber dennach bringt er mir diese beiden Meldungen.

Werde aber mal nen Ritt auf den Server machen und deinen Ansatz deiner Idee testen....


----------



## Elyxir (3. Nov. 2011)

Sodala wieder da von der front...leider nix gleiche Meldung und Anmerkung er bleibt trotzdem bei Port 465 trotz 25er eingabe ...

Gruss


----------



## iddQQp (3. Nov. 2011)

hi,

hast du Zertifikate angegeben in der main.cf ?
Am besten postest du mal deine main.cf

Grüße


----------



## Elyxir (3. Nov. 2011)

Hi Till

Alles Halt/STOPP....

Fehler gefunden und nur durch einen Zufall. Er zeigte ja immer wieder den Port 465 an, trotz das ich im Thunder auf 25 gestellt habe.

Das liebe Avast ist Schuld...

Avast speichert die kompletten Daten für den Mailverkehr und auch den PORT...

Ich konnte also einstellen was ich wollte im Thunder...der Port muss geändert werden im Avast..

Da mich das nicht in Ruhe gelassen hat hab ich hier weiter gesucht und bin auf einen anderen Beitrag gestoßen der mich zu meinem Avast gebracht hat...

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...tion-12/thunderbird-und-dovecot-postfix-4945/


----------

